# Trek Pilot 5.2 initial impressions



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

I was looking for a somewhat gentle road bike and considered the Specialized Roubaix, the Trek Pilot 5.2, and the LeMond Zurich. I bought the Trek Pilot 5.2 and I am extremely pleased with the relaxed geometry, handling (a bit better than the Roubaix at slower speeds), and vibration damping. I got the triple chainset and installed a Flightdeck computer system.

Great bike.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

jaldridge said:


> I was looking for a somewhat gentle road bike and considered the Specialized Roubaix, the Trek Pilot 5.2, and the LeMond Zurich. I bought the Trek Pilot 5.2 and I am extremely pleased with the relaxed geometry, handling (a bit better than the Roubaix at slower speeds), and vibration damping. I got the triple chainset and installed a Flightdeck computer system.
> 
> Great bike.


How do you like your Pilot now that you've ridden it for awhile? Also, if you wouldn't mind, please elaborate on your reasons for choosing the Pilot over the Roubaix.


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> How do you like your Pilot now that you've ridden it for awhile? Also, if you wouldn't mind, please elaborate on your reasons for choosing the Pilot over the Roubaix.


 I have 1600 miles on the Pilot, and I still enjoy it a lot. In the interval I've also built up an Ultegra 10 bike using a Specialized Allez Comp (steel) frame. On balance, I enjoy riding the Allez better than the Pilot - smoother ride. The Roubaix and the Pilot were to my mind very close. I preferred the look of the Roubaix, but I didn't like the hole in the frame at the back of the bottom bracket shell that might let water in (a minor worry, admittedly).


----------

